# DD spilled a GALLON of milk in our car--YUCK!



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

PLEASE HELP, my car stinks like vomit from old milk and so far has made several travelers very ill!! How do I get the smell out?
Is there some kind of enzyme product. Nothing has worked, soap, essential oils-nothing.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would try oxy clean and if that doesn't work then petzyme. The hard part with milk in the car is getting to it or it soaking into things made of fiberboard. Heat and time would help with those.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

What? How? No forget it - I can imagine. LOL
Smile and hug her, they grow up too fast.

~~Sumer
my cat thru up on my pillow this morning. Does that help a bit?


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

You won't like it---
Take the seats out and then the carpeting. It can then be cleaned properly.
Otherwise every time the area gets wet or the humidity changes it will smell.

The milk is in the felt padding between the floor pan and carpeting. :grit:


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

Maybe you could flood it out....with a couple of buckets of water mixed with a whole lot of Febreeze....worth a shot maybe.


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

Again, unless you can get the water out of the carpet, you're going to end up with mold and the smell will not go away. I know I am a broken record, but it will be a lot easier and cheaper in the long run to call a professional. Most carpet cleaning companies have a minimum price for a small job and it should be under $100.00.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I also had this happen. I also got rid of the car. not because of the smell. I just delt with it.


----------

